# Hello everyone



## Carlos GHerrera (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi, mi name is Carlos A. G. Herrera and I'm a Spanish composer (from Canary islands, if you need to place me somewhere).


As some other users from this forum, I am currently finishing my master's degree in Scoring for Films, Television and Videogames in Berklee Valencia (as a matter of fact, some of you might know me already thanks to the Skiping sessions with Berklee Students organized by another user of this forums).

After my first contact with videogames (specially thanks to games like Final Fantasy IX and Spyro the dragon), the idea of creating that style of music started to grow in my mind...but at the beginning I didn't even notice that composing music was a possibility!


As years passed, I entered to the conservatory and starting studying classical composition (which is what it was offered), but never really felt as if that was my place. I was often criticized because my music sounded like "film music", which, as sadly as it sounds, in that context meant "WRONG".

I come from a small place which is not really well communicated with the rest of the world, so I wasn't aware of many of the things that were going on in the musical panorama....so when I learnt about the master from Berklee, I immediately applied and chances were that they accepted me.

Since then I have been learning as much and as fast as I could and trying to meet other people with similar interests and make friends and connections.


And that's pretty much it, so far. I hope we can get to know well and learn and enjoy from each other.



See you around

Carlos A. G. Herrera


P.S. Sorry if something is unclear. Sometimes my English level plays against me, so my apologies in advance.


----------



## Infiniquity (Mar 30, 2014)

Welcome Carlos !


----------



## Generdyn (Mar 30, 2014)

Welcome Carlos! Do you have a soundcloud for you music?


----------



## Carlos GHerrera (Mar 30, 2014)

I do actually have a soundCloud...but I haven't put much effort on it so far.
I'm more focused on my youtube channel (which contains mostly piano arrangements from videogames, so ignore that part xD)...

Anyway:

https://soundcloud.com/carlos-alberto-gonz-lez-herrera

https://www.youtube.com/user/ZokonudArcher

I'm currently working on "nice" things to share (while I improve my MIDI orchestration chops). I will be updating it regularly.


----------



## davidashbourne (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

